
What is Juno and why is it paying Uber drivers to track your rides? - clairity
https://pando.com/2016/02/16/what-juno-and-why-it-paying-uber-drivers-track-your-rides/45df930b4ef0db7d4e63b235d2330f89d3eb5e90/
======
clairity
the big question here is what does Juno think it knows that Uber doesn't?

there is some implication that Juno will be friendlier to drivers, but that
just doesn't seem to be enough to take on Uber, since Uber could easily match
policies, and it has a large enough warchest to outlast most competitors.

the ride tracking aspect could be about a better matching and/or routing
algorithm, but why would that by itself be enough of a differentiator? Uber
seems to be efficient enough in that regard, so it doesn't seem likely that
there is space to squeeze out margin on that.

do they think they can increase driver utilization, and thereby be more
efficient? Uber seems to be experimenting in that arena with UberEATS and
other delivery services, so it could possibly be a pain point for Uber that
Juno thinks it can exploit. but again, that seems like a second order issue.

in any case, it's fun to armchair quarterback startup business strategy. =)

